# Winter in Javea



## luckycat315 (May 22, 2010)

Anyone out there living in Javea? We're thinking of buying but want to spend our winters away from the UK. Is there enough going on, are there enough people in the town or does it close down in the winter months...Thanks for info.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

luckycat315 said:


> Anyone out there living in Javea? We're thinking of buying but want to spend our winters away from the UK. Is there enough going on, are there enough people in the town or does it close down in the winter months...Thanks for info.


I live in Javea!!

everything does slow down in the winter - and many places do close, but they don't all seem to close at once

all the clubs (bridge/bowls/tennis & many many others!) that the expats use go on all year round

bear in mind though, that the weather hasn't been great this winter - they seem to be getting progressively longer & wetter since we've been here

we have had a some sun - & it hasn't been as cold as the UK, admittedly

but boy when it rains it rains!!


----------



## queby (May 9, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I live in Javea!!
> 
> everything does slow down in the winter - and many places do close, but they don't all seem to close at once
> 
> ...



Many thanks for answering my post. We've just revisited Javea and were impressed to see the bargains, property-wise. However we were shocked at how much the cost of living had gone up compared to the UK. Eating out in particular has gone up considerably. I don't think we would be able to eat out as often as we do here. Having said that, property taxes seem considerably lower. Six of one and half a dozen of the other I guess! What we save on Council Tax we can spend on entertainment! We have been expats for 40 years and are finding it hard to settle back in the UK. We hope that if we come to somewhere like Javea it might be easier to make friends....everyone being in the same boat so to speak! Mind you, my husband can't believe that the golf club is still 9 hole! I believe they've been talking about extending it for over 20 years...


----------

